
We are Microsoft. We are here to learn. How can we help you build mobile apps? - joemellin
https://hockeyapp.net/blog/2016/08/16/survey-announcement.html
======
joemellin
Hey All, I am a PM at Microsoft and we looking to learn how we can best help
mobile app developers make awesome apps faster / better.

Please let me know any questions / thoughts!

